# Insurance on friend's car



## cymrukid (Sep 30, 2016)

I am buying a second hand car in Abu Dhabi (from a work colleague). 
I haven't sorted any insurance out yet, as the sale is not until the end of October. 
I have a UAE driving licence.
Do car insurance rules in the UAE allow me to legally lend the car to another work colleague, who also has a UAE driving licence, but no car or insurance of his own?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cymrukid said:


> I am buying a second hand car in Abu Dhabi (from a work colleague).
> I haven't sorted any insurance out yet, as the sale is not until the end of October.
> I have a UAE driving licence.
> Do car insurance rules in the UAE allow me to legally lend the car to another work colleague, who also has a UAE driving licence, but no car or insurance of his own?


Hi,
You need to carefully check the policy wording (as it varies from company to company).
I just checked our ML63 policy with RSA and it covers anybody with a UAE licence to drive our car. Drivers under 25 would pay a bigger excess, in the event of an accident.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cymrukid (Sep 30, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You need to carefully check the policy wording (as it varies from company to company).
> I just checked our ML63 policy with RSA and it covers anybody with a UAE licence to drive our car. Drivers under 25 would pay a bigger excess, in the event of an accident.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The norm here is the policy insures the car and anyone with a UAE licence can drive the vehicle, some unusual policies may have other requirements or stipulations.


----------



## cymrukid (Sep 30, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> The norm here is the policy insures the car and anyone with a UAE licence can drive the vehicle, some unusual policies may have other requirements or stipulations.


Thanks you Racing_Goats


----------

